# Gender!



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there, 

In August we bought two lovely chicks - no idea about the race or breed. During all this time we thought they were rooster and hen. The one that we thought is a rooster, is trying to crow now (or at least that's what it looks like...). The other is very silent. The white one (the 'rooster') is bigger and stronger BUT the other one (the 'hen', brown) has a tail that started bolting, which the other one doesn't have. How confusing!!! They rarely fight and they still sleep close together. Could you people help me out as to determine the gender? I'm praying they'll come out differently but every day that passes I think we've got 2 roosters....


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

Those look like two cockerels. They normally develop larger combs at an early age as well as longer tail feathers.


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

MichaelA69 said:


> Those look like two cockerels. They normally develop larger combs at an early age as well as longer tail feathers.


I hope we're all wrong, I'd hate to say goodbye to one of them....


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I know how you feel. I had 6 cockerels one year and had to sell 5 for meat price at a local feed store. I never felt comfortable about that because I'm too much of a softie. I have 2 coops and two yards and have had a rooster for each with their group of hens for a number of years. Some people have had two roosters together with no problems but I would advise against it since that is a rare occurrence.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww Michael, nice you're a softy.

If they are just pets with no hens, there's a good chance they'll get along because all they have is eachother. 

The speckly one I think is for sure a roo. The other one I can't decide.


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

*sigh* )) The speckle one is HUGE!! Bigger than the other one, and only he tries to sing, even though they have the same age... On the other hand, only the brown one has a curved tail - someone told me that this could also just be down to the breed. 

I've got 2 hens, 1 'normal' one and 1 that is a bit more 'savage' - the latter only lays an egg every x days and come the end of summer, she entered in 'I want to be a mum' and she hasn't layed an egg since, 3 months now, and is losing feathers, but apparantly that's all normal. She'll hopefully get active again in spring  

So that's 2 hens, and maybe 2 roosters... they've got quite some space and as for now, no problems. The active hen still bosses everyone around haha! )) I hope it'll all work out. I wouldn't mind having 2 roosters - if they don't kill each other that is. OR I'll let them all be, OR I'll build a separate coop. Because if not, my hubbie wants one of them for Christmas dinner. _NO ******* WAY_ ))))


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I know Speckled Sussex roosters are very large, so they need to be the same breeds, or hens of adequate size, or they can be injured or killed. I'm not trying to cause alarm, just something to be aware of. I've found a good ratio of hens is 8-10 hens per rooster. That way no one hen bears the brunt of frequent mounts. Keep spurs cut short and file the ends smooth.


----------

